# Any good bows for sale?



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a good buddy who is looking to get back in the game. Are any of you selling your bows? If so, let me know and we may be able to work out a deal!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NEVER!!!!!

The only way that I'll give up my bow is by prying it out of my cold dead fingers...............Oh you said "sell"...............never mind!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

deercatcherguy pm sent


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

What are you looking for? DW/DL, fully loaded or bare bow? brands? 

There are a LOT of really good bows out there. I can probably help, just give me an idea!
Kelly


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

My buddy has a PSE X-FORCE SS it is set at 27 1/2" draw, fully loaded. Has mathews quick quiver, spot hogg 5pin wrap sights, vapor trail rest, soft case. Everthing but arrows. Has less then 1 season on it. Very Clean!! $700.00. PM me if he is intrested and I will get you in touch with him!


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a matthews LX with sights quiver and winners choice string for 400. Let me know if you needs more info.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

DR_DEATH said:


> I have a matthews LX with sights quiver and winners choice string for 400. Let me know if you needs more info.


Now were talkin' ...........that is the same bow that i have and would definately be worth checking into.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a Hoyt Trykon (27" draw) 60-70 lb, Winners Choice string and cables, Copper John dead nuts 5 pin sight, Whisker Biscuit rest, Two piece Hoyt quiver, and LimbSaver S-Coil stabilizer that I would consider selling if he is interested.

Let me know if he is interested and the bow meets his specs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

eBay has many high quality bows for sale. I just got a nice BowTech that matches one I already have. I'm setting the new one up with same sights, bells and whistles, but as a super-light, and super-fast rig for antelope.

I think with the economy like it is, many are dumping toys they can do without.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The KSL.com is loaded with bow, shotguns, rifles , pistol's.


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I will pass the info along to my buddy.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Get your bow and get down to leagues, it is cookie night tonight hmmmm good.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

ksl.com has over 300 posts for bows right now.but that mathews sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

elkaholic226 said:


> ksl.com has over 300 posts for bows right now.but that mathews sounds like a good deal.


What little I have looked at bows on KSL has always been a bunch of people wanting too much for their bows. I am sure they are out there but I have not been impressed. I would look at the classifieds on www.archerytalk.com. I think that it is better priced since it is a forum and people tend to call you out if your overpriced. I have bought and sold several things there without much problems. They also have a feedback system for buyers/sellers Which can help if feeling better about dealing with someone.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've got a martin cougar 2000 I'd get rid of for the right price...


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a Bear Truth 2 that is listed on ksl and on this forum's classifieds. I'm selling it at an AWESOME price of $450 firm, and I'm including a rest, Limbsaver dampeners, and extra sts dampeners. Bow is currently 29 inch draw, but cheap to change to a different length if needed. It is also 60-70 lbs. I hate to get rid of the bow, but I just picked up two more bows recently to try (addicted to buying different bows  ). I need to sell this one or my wife is going to get rid of me.  Call my cell phone if interested (623) 217-8162.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, PM me!


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sportsman W.H has all there 2008 bows on clearance right now. i was just there and i seen some really good deals.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

If he is looking for something cheap I have a Browning detonator he could buy for $75.


----------



## blueelk65 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've got a friend that is trying to sell a 02 pse (Rageous)29" draw length,60 to 80 lb,quik tune arrow rest,true glow 5 pin sight with nite light,a napo stabilizer,8 gold tip arrows. 350.00 obo


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

I second the Archerytalk classifieds. KSL is a good way to get ripped off. There are hundreds of bows on AT and the prices are always being lowered too. I spent a few hours on there one night last month and got a Hoyt Vectrix for $300 shipped.


----------

